# ridge tail monitor



## soakme (Sep 22, 2007)

ive seen a ridge tail monitor in my local reptile shop and im quite interested im looking for some info on them....

size?
temperament?

any info would be great.
thanks


----------



## Othnelia (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, the ridge tail monitor is another common name for Ackies, (Varanus Acantharus) So It should be simple enough to find a caresheet or ten on them.

They are an awesome monitor for a first time monitor keeper and genaerally have a better temperament than alot of other monitors.

I believe most attain an average length of about 2ft and a single specimen or a trio can be kept in a 4x2x2 or larger [IMO].


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

24" max, males tend to be chunkier. Temprement, erm, babies are really skittish but my adult male is a calm if not calmer than any beardie I have come across, but he is fast when hes hot and wants to explore. Doesn't bite, whip or puff though.

Best of kept in pairs/trios ie buying a pair/trio of hatchlings. Or you will end up like me, spending 6 months looking for one or 2 of the opposite sex. I would have bought a group of babies but my boy was a rescue so it was just him. They are much more active and fun to watch when they are in groups as they live in loose social colonies in the wild.

4x2x2 viv, for one or 2 but the bigger the better. Temps, 125-135 surface basking, keep it around 25 at night. Humidity needs to be 50% or above or they will have shed problems and end up like mine-no toes :lol2:

They like to dig so deep substrate sand/topsoil mix, I'm trying out eco earth at the mo. Root all your rocks to the bottom or they'll dig under and quash themselves. Branches as they love to climb. Get a decent lock on the viv or they WILL get out, they smart little things. They like tight hiding places where they can wedge themselves in. I find they don't use shop bought hides, that said I have a half log that I stuffed with substrate and Barney has made a burrow into it and sleeps there everynight.

Feed wise, stick with insects and you won't go wrong. Crickets, I find they like browns better, hoppers, waxies, roaches and I offer a pinkie once every 2-3 weeks but only when they are adult.

Think thats pretty much the basics of what I know from experience, and is by no means 100% the right way to do things, just how I do it. Hope that helps!!

: victory:

Oh yeah, there are a fair few babies for sale if you have a hunt on reptileclassifieds and reptilekeeper and they'll prob be cheaer than a shop.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi i am queen bee, loobyloo's daughter. i am very interested in the ridge tail monitors/ spiny tail monitors they look so cute and i couldnt believe mum might let me get one for my birthday. i have 7 pythons, 12 corns, 9 beardies and 5 leos. they are all doing great and stuff their faces like little pigs.
:notworthy: thanks for reading


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Ackies are just the best monitor to keep as a pet! I have 2 in my collection and they are just the best monitor out of all of them . They just have the best temperment, dont require a whole room to live in and the amount of money i spend on 3 ackies each year would last a water or nile monitor 2 weeks!! they are just the best choice in a monitor wether your a novice or an expert. well thats my opinion but im sure lots would agree with me


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Size - 18 to 24 inches fully gorwn (a lot of that is tail)
Temperament - Great:2thumb:


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

:2thumb:hiya,
i have a pair of akies and they have the nicest temprements there lovely. They are however a bit more skitish then say a bearded dragon but dont normally show any aggression towards any handler


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Skittish as babys. As adult they are the most loving things ever that readily handfeed if trained properly.


----------



## garry26 (Jun 21, 2009)

*ridge tails*



soakme said:


> ive seen a ridge tail monitor in my local reptile shop and im quite interested im looking for some info on them....
> 
> size?
> temperament?
> ...


----------



## rainbowboa69 (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine only come out at night even if I turn off the UV light during the day I have searched the net and cant find out why this is happening :hmm:


----------



## rainbowboa69 (Sep 11, 2009)

rainbowboa69 said:


> Mine only come out at night even if I turn off the UV light during the day I have searched the net and cant find out why this is happening :hmm:


Anyone?


----------



## robzey1 (Feb 15, 2010)

*want to buy 2-4 baby ackies*

hi i am after 2-4 ackies depending on price. i have a 6x4x2 viv, but been told this is to big so would have to section off. dose anyone know anyone that can help? my #is 07971640369. cheers.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

just for skope, i paid £150 for a pair of babies from a breeder.

in my local reptile shop, leaping lizards they were over a tonne for just one! so it pays to shop around


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Rainbowboa, how long have you had them? How old are they? I've kept them for seven years & never seen any of them out after lights out. Do you leave the lights on (uv & basking) all day? What temps humidity, hides etc.


----------

